
Sharing a collection of email templates for reaching out to investors, press - theBrandonWu
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/cold-email-template-cc
======
theBrandonWu
Hi HN! Long time lurker and thought I should join in on the fun

I have been raising seed funding for a new startup, and found it challenging
whenever I need to reach out to a new person by email (investor, press,
potential advisor...etc.). Drafting these emails always take me waaay too
long. So I started collecting samples and templates from various sources for
cold emailing people.

I thought others might find it useful to have a central place where they can
find these email templates, filtered by tags (audience, usage,
attributes...etc.), so I put together a microsite to host the content (at
[https://coldemailtemplate.cc/](https://coldemailtemplate.cc/)). I am planning
to add more email copies to it so please let me know if there are any
resources you'd suggest!

Also submitted this to ProductHunt today
([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/cold-email-template-
cc](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/cold-email-template-cc)) - I'd
appreciate an upvote if you are on ProductHunt and find it useful Thanks all!

